# Question about carbon rim braking surface; Edge Composites specifically



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I am considering a second set of more aero wheels built around some Edge Composite rims, either the clincher 38 or 68. The hubs will probably be either DT or White Ind with the spokes DT Aerolites or CX-Rays.

I have not owned a set of carbon rims and do not know what to expect from the braking performance. I assume it will be somewhat dimished as compared to a machined metal braking surface. My question deals more with wear and longevity. How long do the braking surfaces on the rims last? Is it ok to ride them in the rain? (It rains a lot around here!)

Any other tips or things would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

I can't speak from personal experience, but I know they use them for cross racing. I've seen lots of old Reynolds rims and none of them had issues with brake track wear. 

Edge recommends Swiss Stop pads. These are expensive, but should be pretty easy on the rims. It seems that carbon pads tend to sacrifice themselves... ie when they get hot the pad wears away rather than the rim, so they tend to wear out pretty fast... depending on how/where you ride.


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

I have a pair of Nimble Crosswind wheels with over 30k miles on them. The CF braking surface is much harder than aluminum and has not worn. I have used Cool Stop, Shimano CF spacific, and SwissStop pads. The SwissStop have been the best so far. All pads will wear faster on the CF rims as noted above. Braking in the wet can be a learning experience. The wet rim first feels as if there are no brakes and then start to grab as the rim drys out. I have to hit the brakes hard and then let up as the rims dry.


----------



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend riding deep dish or carbon wheels all the time. Use them for racing, maybe even faster group training rides, but not so much for an everyday wheel. Part of the reason goes along with your concern in hte braking surface. If you are looking at carbon clinchers, might as well go with a carbon wheel that has the aluminum braking surface if you want to use them as your everyday wheelset.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

You will want two sets of pads. Pads used with aluminum rims collect small metal shards which can damage carbon rims. It's not hard to swap pads when you change wheels. The Kool-stop carbon pads are junk, get Swiss-stop yellows.

I have a set of Reynolds DV46Cs on White hubs with CXrays. The White and CXray combo is a favorite of mine, the hubs are strong, reasonably light and have a Ti cassette body. The widely spaced flanges on the rear hub make for a stiffer wheel.

Good carbon clincher rims can be 100g or more lighter than carbon/aluminum clinchers.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

The carbon brake surface will last for many years, you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## CIOCC FAN (Mar 3, 2007)

The problem with full carbon rims (especially clincher with a thin lip) is that a chance blow on the edge of a break in the road surface can damage one beyond repair. It doesn't need to be a pothole per se. If your willing to factor that possibility into the cost of ownership, then go for it.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. I'm going to think a little more about the new wheels, but at this point I'm leaning towards the Edge. I'm leaning towards the clinchers only out of convenience and because that's what I am familiar with...but the tubulars are soooooo light that I must admit it is tempting!


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*Clincher weight*

If it impacts your decision at all, my Edge 38 clinchers with DT 190s and 20/24 Aerolites came in at 1380 grams w/o skewers. Add 30 grams for the much more sensible 220s (I'll save the remorse for a more pertinent thread) and you're at 1410 - respectable for a wheel of this depth, but about 240 grams heavier than the 1.0 tubulars, if the weights on the Edge website are accurate.

Overall brake performance has been better than expected, but I'm probably still not as comfortable as I am with an aluminum rim - on technical descents, I get a little nervous with the stopping power and heat dissipation. I'm using Campy pads for their carbon wheels, but may switch to the Swiss Stops. I do have a "pulsing" issue on harder front brake stops which may be caused by an imperfection in the brake track - my LBS has shown this to Edge and they are sending out a new rim, so they do seem to want to stand by their product. No experience in the rain yet and too soon to speak on longevity of the brake track.

Good luck and enjoy your new wheels if you pull the trigger.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

cycleboyco said:


> If it impacts your decision at all, my Edge 38 clinchers with DT 190s and 20/24 Aerolites came in at 1380 grams w/o skewers.


Just a note on hubs... you can save 40g on the front hub if you go with an Alchemy ELF... much less $ too...


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

cycleboyco said:


> If it impacts your decision at all, my Edge 38 clinchers with DT 190s and 20/24 Aerolites came in at 1380 grams w/o skewers. Add 30 grams for the much more sensible 220s (I'll save the remorse for a more pertinent thread) and you're at 1410 - respectable for a wheel of this depth, but about 240 grams heavier than the 1.0 tubulars, if the weights on the Edge website are accurate.
> 
> Overall brake performance has been better than expected, but I'm probably still not as comfortable as I am with an aluminum rim - on technical descents, I get a little nervous with the stopping power and heat dissipation. I'm using Campy pads for their carbon wheels, but may switch to the Swiss Stops. I do have a "pulsing" issue on harder front brake stops which may be caused by an imperfection in the brake track - my LBS has shown this to Edge and they are sending out a new rim, so they do seem to want to stand by their product. No experience in the rain yet and too soon to speak on longevity of the brake track.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy your new wheels if you pull the trigger.


Thanks for the report. It's always good to have field experience. That's a nice set of wheels and just about exactly what I have been wanting.


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

I could not believe the difference between Kool Stop pads and Swiss Stop pads with my Edge wheels. Swiss Stop pads have a better feel, more power, and wear better. I don't understand how they did it, but they did. Those yellow pads are fantastic.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

I have been using the Edge 1.68;s all year with regular Campy pads and Swiss Stop pads, including a lot of mountain riding and descending. Swiss stops are better but I don't have any issues with the Campy.


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

tyro said:


> I am considering a second set of more aero wheels built around some Edge Composite rims, either the clincher 38 or 68. The hubs will probably be either DT or White Ind with the spokes DT Aerolites or CX-Rays.
> 
> I have not owned a set of carbon rims and do not know what to expect from the braking performance. I assume it will be somewhat dimished as compared to a machined metal braking surface. My question deals more with wear and longevity. How long do the braking surfaces on the rims last? Is it ok to ride them in the rain? (It rains a lot around here!)
> 
> Any other tips or things would be greatly appreciated.


I think braking on carbon rims (Reynolds here) is just as good as alumn. The pads wear very quickly, and squeal like stuck pigs under hard braking, but I have no problems stopping very hard when needed.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Good to know that I will have the stopping power I need.

For you guys that have the Edge rims, did you go tubular or clincher and why?


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I opted for the 38 clincher rims with DT 190 hubs. Thanks for the help everyone. I'll be sure and post my thoughts after I ride them a bit. I'm thinking of the Edge fork to match too.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

I own and ride Edge rims every day. I have owned Zipps and Campy Boras as well. They come in two flavors 1.0 and 2.0 in two depths .38 and .68. The 2.0 series has an xtra layer of carbon and is stronger, recommended for bigger guys and cross. My rims are built up with areolite spokes on a DTSwiss 240 hub. I weigh 95 kilos and ride 200 to 250 miles a week on them in both urban and rural settings. These rims can take 145 n of spoke tension as compared to 100n for the Zipps. This exceeds the max spoke tension of the DTSwiss hubs. A very strong rim indeed. The brake surface is the best I've used and I recommend Swiss stop yellow pads. The .68 depth is fully rideable for an experienced rider but I prefer the .38 as an all around depth as gusty winds in the mountains can affect handling. IMO carbon clincher rims are not there yet, Not a strong nor I think as safe. Gluing tires is no big deal. If I am spending the kind of bucks we are talking about I want the best performance that the rim/ tire combo can provide IE tubular. I also have found Edge to be great with customer service unlike some other carbon rim manufacturers. Best wheels (Edge) IMO that I have used to include Zipps, Boras, Lightweights, Reynolds


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

homebrew said:


> I own and ride Edge rims every day. I have owned Zipps and Campy Boras as well. They come in two flavors 1.0 and 2.0 in two depths .38 and .68. The 2.0 series has an xtra layer of carbon and is stronger, recommended for bigger guys and cross. My rims are built up with areolite spokes on a DTSwiss 240 hub. I weigh 95 kilos and ride 200 to 250 miles a week on them in both urban and rural settings. These rims can take 145 n of spoke tension as compared to 100n for the Zipps. This exceeds the max spoke tension of the DTSwiss hubs. A very strong rim indeed. The brake surface is the best I've used and I recommend Swiss stop yellow pads. The .68 depth is fully rideable for an experienced rider but I prefer the .38 as an all around depth as gusty winds in the mountains can affect handling. IMO carbon clincher rims are not there yet, Not a strong nor I think as safe. Gluing tires is no big deal. If I am spending the kind of bucks we are talking about I want the best performance that the rim/ tire combo can provide IE tubular. I also have found Edge to be great with customer service unlike some other carbon rim manufacturers. Best wheels (Edge) IMO that I have used to include Zipps, Boras, Lightweights, Reynolds


I plan on trying tubular one of these days, but I'm just not quite ready to make the leap. Heck, for me the carbon wheel is an adventure! I'm taking it one step at a time. I agree on the 68's and the wind/mountain thing. Anyway, I may see some of the Edge tubulars in my future. The 24mm tubular wheel is freak light at around 875g. Now THAT is a climbing wheel!


----------



## bikeman68 (Feb 10, 2009)

Tyro
If you have money for quality wheels , and do not want to spend 10 grand on a road wheel inventory, you can get the popular Top range Mavic Ksyriums, even the ones with red spokes, and carbon fron hub shell to save weight (sorry I forgot model name) but these are suitable for elite racing, VERY responsive and good in all round performance, even on techical winding descents at 40-50 mph. They hold their true well for any avid cyclist 200 lbs or less.
Unless you are a Cat 2 to pro racer, and going to a Mountainous race, dont worry about the carbon rims, you would have to change the brake pads too!
The nice Vittoria clinchers mock tubulars so well!
instant speed for your bike! Enjoy


----------

